# What is YOUR favorite lens in your posession?



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Of course I have a limited supply of lenses, the only decent one I have if my *Canon EF 50mm F/1.4 USM* so yes, thats my favorite its awesome!

Who is next?


----------



## usayit (Jul 16, 2008)

Related threads...
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117897
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72985

My choice has not changed.... still the one that catches my interest the most.

For the Canon EOS system, my fav is a toss up between the 50mm f1.4 and the 135 f2L.


----------



## hamster (Jul 16, 2008)

My 50mm f/2.0 Zuiko digital.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 16, 2008)

Old posts, starting a new one


----------



## Joves (Jul 16, 2008)

My 80-400VR it is a nice weight and length for hand held shots.


----------



## EricBrian (Jul 16, 2008)

Nikon 18-200. However, I hope it is going to be the Sigma 150-500 I just ordered.


----------



## bigalbest (Jul 16, 2008)

EF
70-200mm
f/2.8L IS USM


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 16, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> EF
> 70-200mm
> f/2.8L IS USM



That will be my favorite lens when I get it


----------



## mallard (Jul 16, 2008)

I just bought a Pentax ME Super a couple weeks ago....came with a Vivitar and Soligor zooms. meh :-|

So I got a Pentax SMC-A 35-70mm Macro zoom....my first zoom lens. 

Last week got a K1000 with an SMC-M 50:2 so thats all I have at the moment.

oh yeah...my 2 digitals (a canon and an olympus) both have good glass and so does the Oly XA2 I got off ebay.

as far as best lenses I have a couple 4X5 and an 8X10 lenses in storage halfway across the country. 

I cant stand autofocus so if I graduate to a digital SLR eventually I would like to use my existing lenses....problem is I would like to keep the same image area and Pentax doesnt make a 24X36 ccd.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 16, 2008)

True these things change. I would have said my 80-200 f/2.8 a few months ago. Now it's hands down my old Ai-S 50mm f/1.2


----------



## icassell (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeeesh ...

Depends on what I'm shooting

My fav walkaround is my Tamron 17-50 f2.8
My Sigma 10-20 is amazing for the right images
My Canon 100mm f.28 is hard to beat for macro or portraits

then again ...

I like them all.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 17, 2008)

EF-S 10-22mm so far. I love it.


----------



## Ben-71 (Jul 17, 2008)

The one which I'd have used if I didn't leave it at home.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm going to go with my EF 85mm f/1.8.


----------



## manfromh (Jul 17, 2008)

These two:

Pentacon 30mm f3.5
SMC Takumar 50mm f1.4


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

As of the past and today my sigma 70-300mm DG macro - course its only had the kit lens to beat so far!
As of tomorrow - no idea which!


----------



## usayit (Jul 17, 2008)

mallard said:


> I cant stand autofocus so if I graduate to a digital SLR eventually I would like to use my existing lenses....problem is I would like to keep the same image area and Pentax doesnt make a 24X36 ccd.



Using manual Takumar/pentax lenses on a Pentax DSLR with a cropped sensor really isn't that bad as many people make it sound.  I'm using mostly M42 screwmounts on my Samsung/Pentax DSLR.

Btw... Samsung announced a full frame Kmount DSLR a few months ago.  If they go to market, it should be a viable option and I'm sure a Pentax branded equivalent is over the horizon.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 17, 2008)

Since ive got it i cant take it off, even renting high quality L glass walking around im just itching to put my 100mm F/2.8 macro back on! i love the lucious bokeh it produces not to mention how sharp it is when i focus properly.

100mm macro fo lyfe.


----------



## Kegger (Jul 17, 2008)

My 105 f/2.5 

Always tack sharp.


----------



## keith204 (Jul 17, 2008)

Canon 17-55 f/2.8 IS


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

My new lens is en-route...should be here today, perhaps tomorrow...it will probably be my favorite for a while.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

This may sound silly.... but my favorite lens is the one most applicable for the job... they are all my children and love them equally....  I would say I also use them all equally if I were to average everything out....


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> My new lens is en-route...should be here today, perhaps tomorrow...it will probably be my favorite for a while.




well... common now..... tell the people what you've bought......


----------



## icassell (Jul 17, 2008)

Ben-71 said:


> The one which I'd have used if I didn't leave it at home.




Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> well... common now..... tell the people what you've bought......



It's a surprise.  I'll be sure to let you know when it gets here though :greenpbl:

I will say that it was very expensive...more than twice as expensive as any of my current lenses.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> It's a surprise.  I'll be sure to let you know when it gets here though :greenpbl:
> 
> I will say that it was very expensive...more than twice as expensive as any of my current lenses.




ohhhh........ naughty naughty.... what have you bought????

You don't list your existing lenses in your user profile so I can't even speculate.  


Seeing other people spend money makes me feel better about my purchases so give us a hint???


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

zoom or prime?
red ring or no?

give us that much at least


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

It will be my first lens with a red ring at the front...
It's a zoom...


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> It will be my first lens with a red ring at the front...
> It's a zoom...



wow..... you bought the L series f2.8 24-70.... nice work!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

I shoot crop body cameras...and I think 24mm is too long for a 'standard' lens on those cameras.  I already have a Tamron 17-50mm F2.8.


----------



## icassell (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I shoot crop body cameras...and I think 24mm is too long for a 'standard' lens on those cameras.  I already have a Tamron 17-50mm F2.8.





I tend to agree.  I shoot frequently at the wider end of my Tamron 17-50 f2.8 which is my walkabout lens.  That's why I bought myself a 10-20.  By the time you hit the 50 end, you're in portrait territory.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to say I do love my 70-200 F2.8,
This may change on the 31st when my D700 comes in. I think I am going to like my 24-70 f2.8 on that body.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I shoot crop body cameras...and I think 24mm is too long for a 'standard' lens on those cameras.  I already have a Tamron 17-50mm F2.8.




well okay then.... congrats on your 16-35 2.8!!!!!!



first test i recommend on the rugged l series is a drop test..... shoulder height should be sufficient.... let us know how it goes....


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> I have to say I do love my 70-200 F2.8,
> This may change on the 31st when my D700 comes in. I think I am going to like my 24-70 f2.8 on that body.




Got a price for me on your D300 yet???


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I've only got 3 lenses lol (4 if you count an OLD superzoom), but I love my Nikkor AI 50mm f/1.8. Sure, I have to manually focus and use manual exposure, but there really is no other style of lens like a fast 50mm prime. Opens up a ton of new opportunities.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> well okay then.... congrats on your 16-35 2.8!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> first test i recommend on the rugged l series is a drop test..... shoulder height should be sufficient.... let us know how it goes....



I've already got the EF-S 10-22mm to cover the wide end...


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I've already got the EF-S 10-22mm to cover the wide end...



funny... my first guess was the 70-200 but I didn't see any reason for you to have...

ENJOY your 70-200!!!!!!

Because it's a bigger lens... you realize of course the drop test has to be higher up... just above your head will do....


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not saying that I got a 70-200mm...but if I did, which of the 4 versions would you guess?


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I'm not saying that I got a 70-200mm...but if I did, which of the 4 versions would you guess?



Well... I expect it's aperture to Rhyme with "Sex is Great"

and have a product description like this


[FONT=arial,geneva,helvetica][SIZE=-1]Incorporating Canons second generation Image Stabilization technology, this telephoto zoom responds in as little at 0.5 seconds, while providing up to three stops of correction for camera shake. Its AF system has been refined for better response time and tracking speed. And even the new 8-blade circular aperture offers a more pleasing out-of-focus image. Constructed to pro standards, this fast zoom is also highly resistant to dust and moisture, too.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

that would -- er is -- the same choice I made!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

I will neither confirm nor deny...


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny...




NICE WORK!!!!

Don't forget to put a cheap UV filter on the end of it.... maybe stack two or three of them just to keep it real safe....

You will also want to paint the red ring black so people won't want to steal it...


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you mean not just the red ring - but the whole lens! (the big white lens is rather a giveaway )


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Overread said:


> I think you mean not just the red ring - but the whole lens! (the big white lens is rather a giveaway )



lol.... can you tell I shoot Nikon????

Overread is right..... grab a can of flat black spray paint and cover that puppy up....

Otherwise your're gonna look like a pimp.... were gonna have to start calling you 50-Mike....


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

If I didn't want anybody to steal it...I'd just write 'Nikon' on it. :taped sh:    :lmao:


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> If I didn't want anybody to steal it...I'd just write 'Nikon' on it. :taped sh:    :lmao:



not nice...... and i even played your little game....

pimp...


edit: you've changed since you joined the White lens unit


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

oh no no - I did not mean to actually paint an L lens!!!
only a nikon mind could think like that!

No just pointing out an error in your warped thinking - better is to paint your cheaper lenses white so they get stolen - then you have a reason to get new L lenses to replace


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

That's how I roll now.  :er:

That was more for the enjoyment of SpeedTrap...


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 17, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> Got a price for me on your D300 yet???


 
Sorry, I didn't realize you wanted it........
If I had known that I would not have given it away.




You could try to buy it, but I don't thimk my wife is ready to sell yet.....


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Overread said:


> oh no no - I did not mean to actually paint an L lens!!!
> only a nikon mind could think like that!
> 
> No just pointing out an error in your warped thinking - better is to paint your cheaper lenses white so they get stolen - then you have a reason to get new L lenses to replace



perhaps....

but maybe it's only a canon shooter who is dumb enough to be fooled by an F5 lens painted white hmmmm???

it could also be argued that canon shooters may be racist due to class segregation of their lenses.....


okay.... enough.....  I'm glad a mod started this so I don't get blamed for a third locked thread this week.....


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> That's how I roll now. :er:
> 
> That was more for the enjoyment of SpeedTrap...


 

Way to go on the new lens,
How long did you have to beg to get your wifes permission to buy that one, or are you sleeping on the driveway with it tonight...... :er:

Sorry, I know it is cheap shot.


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize you wanted it........
> If I had known that I would not have given it away.....




bah......... meh.......


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> Way to go on the new lens,
> How long did you have to beg to get your wifes permission to buy that one, or are you sleeping on the driveway with it tonight...... :er:
> 
> Sorry, I know it is cheap shot.



Well, it was my birthday last week...


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Well, it was my birthday last week...




What?!?!.... Grandma dropped you a birthday card with a $3000 cheque in it????


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 17, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Well, it was my birthday last week...


 
That was nice of your wife.

Now just don't forget her bithday next year.............


----------



## icassell (Jul 17, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> That was nice of your wife.
> 
> Now just don't forget her bithday next year.............




And buy her a 600mm f2.8 

Oh, dear, that's not what you wanted? ...


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

icassell said:


> And buy her a 600mm f2.8
> 
> Oh, dear, that's not what you wanted? ...


 
IF she does not want it I will gladly take it off her hands!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 17, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> That was nice of your wife.
> 
> Now just don't forget her bithday next year.............



Actually, for her birthday in May, I had her (Baba's) grandmother's old cuckoo clock restored to perfect working order.  It took about 6 months, so I had to take it in way back in the fall of last year.

That one earned me a lot of brownie points.


----------



## v1001 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pentax 50mm f1.4

I only have two other lenses that came with the camera. So obviously my first good glass is my favorite


----------



## Mystwalker (Jul 17, 2008)

dEARlEADER said:


> funny... my first guess was the 70-200 but I didn't see any reason for you to have...
> 
> ENJOY your 70-200!!!!!!
> 
> Because it's a bigger lens... you realize of course the drop test has to be higher up... just above your head will do....


 
Is it the 70-200 f/2.8L IS?


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

from what we have gathered it is the f2.8 IS version


----------



## uplander (Jul 17, 2008)

Here is my favorite lens and setup
Canon ef 400 f/2.8 IS USM on my Canon 40D on a Wimberly series II Gimbal head.


----------



## icassell (Jul 17, 2008)

uplander said:


> Here is my favorite lens and setup
> Canon ef 400 f/2.8 IS USM on my Canon 40D on a Wimberly series II Gimbal head.




... drools all over it and apologizes for mucking it up ....


----------



## uplander (Jul 17, 2008)

icassell said:


> ... drools all over it and apologizes for mucking it up ....


  don't worry it's weather sealed:thumbup:


----------



## icassell (Jul 17, 2008)

uplander said:


> don't worry it's weather sealed:thumbup:



:lmao:  why did I know that was coming ...


----------



## sneshanian (Jul 18, 2008)

my favorite would have to be my Sigma 150mm macro


----------



## jwkwd (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know if it would be my favorite, but I usually have a Nikkor 50 1.4 (pre AI) on a F2.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 18, 2008)

In my possession? My favorite lens? 

By default that would have to be the:
Konica/Minolta APO (advanced apochromatic), AD (anomalous dispersion), 28~200 G, f2.8~3.5, AF/MF, Dual-Focal Macro.

It's not pro glass but it's a darn good design for hobby level! (I'm fairly impressed anyway ) It comes attached to the camera body and both together sell for about $200 right now. You can see it in action in all of my posted photos here at ThePhotoForum by clicking the link below.


----------



## NateS (Jul 18, 2008)

I only have 3 lenses and the kit lens doesn't really count.

Probably my 50mm f1.8.  It never ceases to amaze me at it's sharpness, clarity and color.  

Depending on my mood I love my Sigma 70-300 apo dg macro.  Very respectable macro mode and a lot of fun.  When I get a true Macro lens (Sigma 150 or Nikon 105) then it will probably take my top spot.


----------



## JerryPH (Jul 18, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> If I didn't want anybody to steal it...I'd just write 'Nikon' on it. :taped sh:    :lmao:



ROFL!!!!!!!!

I sincerely like all my lenses, I don't seem to have a fav this month.  It changes, though... and I suppose when my 85mm F/1.4 comes in, it will be my fav for a while.

Right now, after the above mentioned lens, its all going on hold.  I've decided to start putting away for a D3, and the Nikkor 12-24 and 24-70 set of lenses (already have the 70-200).

Christmas cannot get here fast enough now... lol.


----------



## AndrewG (Jul 23, 2008)

My lenses are all manual as are my bodies; my most frequently used lens is a Micro-Nikkor 55mm f2.8. It's razor sharp (as are many true macro lenses) with great contrast and performance even wide open.

____________

Nikon F3HP (x2), Nikon FM2N.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 23, 2008)

My 50mm is my sharpest...but I use my 14-54 f/2.8 the most so I would have to say it is.


----------



## jlykins (Jul 24, 2008)

Gotta say that I love my 70-200 2.8 most but my 50mm 1.8 holds a place in my heart


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jul 24, 2008)

In the past few months I have sold most of my equipment and have gone in a different direction. Right now, I own only two lenses. My favorite that I am currently using is the Leica 14-50 zoom on my Lumix L1.


----------



## reg (Jul 24, 2008)

Jupiter-9 85mm f/2, m42 screwmount.

Yay for 170mm f/2 with crop factor, for under $100!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 30, 2008)

My favorite lenses are the ones in my eyes.


----------

